# Good Detective authors?



## Nazareth (Dec 5, 2003)

Got any recommendations for good (preferably clean) writers of detective/ mystery authors?

Been readin Books by Janet Evanovich- Very funny author- some passages had me rollin- (Though her writing can take raunchy rabbit trails)


----------



## juleigh (Dec 5, 2003)

modern or classic?


----------



## Farror (Dec 5, 2003)

Always agatha Christy and Alitair Maclaine


----------



## Lily (Dec 5, 2003)

Steven Saylor is excellent, though his mysteries are set in Ancient Rome. Of course, the war between the sexes is ever present in his novels, so I don't know if you'll enjoy them.  :? 

Colin Dexter isn't bad, but he gets pretty erotic (A guy friend of mine recommended him to me. Figures  :roll most of the time, and once you've read one, you've read them all.

Oh yes, and Laurie R. King is very good, but don't read her books if you've already read Conan Doyle's stories. She takes Sherlock Holmes and adapts him to her novels. He's still pretty much the same, except now there's a female in the picture, a bright fellow detective (orphan) by the name of Mary Russell. Her books are the cleanest of the three authors in the list, and they're quite amusing. Actually, come to think of it, I like her adaptation of Sherlock Holmes better than Conan Doyle's!


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info- I shoulda stated modern- perferably city related scenery- Though I've read some great country scene ones as well- But I enjoy the vibrance, energy, danger of the city atmosphere especially when they involve the seedier side of city life. Adds good tension and dynamics to the read.

sounds like McCrumb and king then, thanks, I'll check em out.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lily (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmm . . . exactly how modern are you looking for? King's Holmes series are set in the early 1900's, as I'm sure you know, so that's not exactly modern  :?


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess This decade or so


----------



## juleigh (Dec 5, 2003)

McCrumb is not urban...the settings are rural...appalachian mountains, mostly! But, they are modern. 

Hmmm....modern urban? Edgy, gritty settings...I know the style you are talking about....let's see...there's a series based in New Orleans, danged if I can remember the name of the author right now...agh...I'll check around and see if I can come up with the name...but it's a gritty, urban series written with a female detective in the 90's......(this is going to drive me crazy, the name of the author is on the tip of my brain...I'll post it as soon as it comes to me) 

Juleigh, knowing she was of no real help yet....


----------



## ltpalmer (Dec 6, 2003)

*Detective Novels*

I never liked detective novels until I read Michael Connelley.  Most of his novels revolve around a great character named Harry Bosch.  Connelley was a crime scene reporter for the L.A. Times - and his technical knowledge is outstanding.   8)


----------



## Kitten Courna (Dec 6, 2003)

I would suggest Ian Rankin, since I'm a rather shallow swimmer in the depths of the mystery book industry.  Up to date, city setting, however he has no qualms making the crimes as dirty as they are in life.  He does have the more genteel crimes, such as one-shot murderers *smiles*.    Very much a character and crime person, no favorites between those two except for in one or two books.  Knots and Crosses is the first of my favorites, and I would highly suggest the whole series of the Rebus novels.

-Kitten


----------



## Sneaky (Dec 6, 2003)

For an easy read you could try Dick Francis, if you are interested in the world of horse-racing.


----------



## Nazareth (Dec 6, 2003)

juleigh said:
			
		

> McCrumb is not urban...the settings are rural...appalachian mountains, mostly! But, they are modern.
> 
> Hmmm....modern urban? Edgy, gritty settings...I know the style you are talking about....let's see...there's a series based in New Orleans, danged if I can remember the name of the author right now...agh...I'll check around and see if I can come up with the name...but it's a gritty, urban series written with a female detective in the 90's......(this is going to drive me crazy, the name of the author is on the tip of my brain...I'll post it as soon as it comes to me)
> 
> Juleigh, knowing she was of no real help yet....




Hehehe- don't dwell too much on it- (Though if your like me, you won't get any sleep till ya remember it lol)

Thanks all for the suggestions- doing an Amazon.com search now


----------

